# Cellulite wraps



## nightster (Feb 14, 2016)

Does anyone here have any experience with thise cellulite wraps?  My wife says she has some trouble spots, and I'd like to know if anyone has any experience or know someone who does?


----------



## snake (Feb 14, 2016)

My opinion is they just flush fluid via constriction and sweating. I don't see that being a long term solution. There's all types of concoctions they have; this herb and that herb. The problem is, even if the herb(s) have properties that may effect the fat, the chance of it breaking the skin barrier is slim to none. The bodies largest organ is real good at keeping things out.

Best thing to peel it off is to burn it off through cardio and to never give it a home in the first place. It's a hard thing for woman to deal with as they age. I'm sure if she's like most, she is trying but there's just those stubborn spots.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 14, 2016)

unfortunately there is no real "cure" for it.........just a bunch of crap to get your money


----------



## mickems (Feb 15, 2016)

its the same as the weight loss belt. I know someone who has "wrap parties" where they invite friends and such over and do wraps.  Imo its ridiculous  and a waste of money.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 15, 2016)

nightster said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with thise cellulite wraps?  My wife says she has some trouble spots, and I'd like to know if anyone has any experience or know someone who does?



Your/her money would be better spent on one of these...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 15, 2016)

Just a gimmick.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 15, 2016)

There is a waitress at my work that has a slight case of it on her thighs but it looks sexy.

Will try to somehow sneak a pic of this girl it looks like she has done a shit ton of squats and now that ass and thighs are slightly beyond yolked.


----------



## nightster (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I pretty much thought they were snake oil too, but thought I'd check it out.  She's pretty self conscious about it. As much as I try to reassure her it still bothers her.


----------



## mickems (Feb 15, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> There is a waitress at my work that has a slight case of it on her thighs but it looks sexy.
> 
> Will try to somehow sneak a pic of this girl it looks like she has done a shit ton of squats and now that ass and thighs are slightly beyond yolked.



you promise?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 15, 2016)

nightster said:


> Thanks everyone! I pretty much thought they were snake oil too, but thought I'd check it out.  She's pretty self conscious about it. As much as I try to reassure her it still bothers her.


Snake oil? Yes. Yes he does.


----------



## snake (Feb 15, 2016)

nightster said:


> I pretty much thought they were snake oil...



Now what kind of a derogatory statement is that in a thread where I was trying to help. Hurtful man, just hurtful!


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 18, 2016)

mickems said:


> you promise?



I am having a had time sneaking a poc of my co workers border line cheesy ass and thighs I had mentioned. 

Come to find out my sprint galaxy3 phone has shutter sound that can't be muted.

I googled up how to silence it and sprint does that kind of thing so chicks don't get guys taking snap shot of their back sides I guess.

I tried a shot with my Iphone4 and it was blurry.

At any rate Tro posted this shot in the chatbox and this is a similar ass.






[/IMG]


----------



## erny23 (May 9, 2016)

That's a nice ass...


----------



## erny23 (May 9, 2016)

I actually feel sorry for chicks, they can be pretty slim and in good shape, yet they can still have cellulite.


----------

